
Warning: this website will log you out of the most visited website - dolfje
http://superlogout.com/
======
dolfje
Disclaimer, this isn't mine. But I found it while searching and I hadn't
thought about it. But most sites don't check if the user actually initiated a
logout.

------
ffggvv
It worked with youtube, tumblr but not Github.

